# 2 Properties- You guess my bid.



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Two properties we recently acquired. We'll have either wideouts or V-plows doing them. Both within 1 mile of our shop. We just started doing seasonal for commercial as many people want that instead of per push. Both are pretty small commercial lots. We get roughly 14 plowable events per season

Both lots about 24k plowable area, Both lots have not 1 car in them at night. (nevermind lot a's trucks, that was the old business)

LOT A









Lot to be cleared outlined in red
-red spraypaint is semi unloading ramp
-Yellow spray paint is where some minimal snow can go (2-3 storms)
-Pink is where any amount of stacking can go
-Pink strip is sidewalk needing to be cleaned, 4'x~30'
-1" trigger, salt on "on-call" basis

LOT B









Lot to be cleared outlined in red
-Yellow is minimal piled snow
-Pink most snow will go here
-pink by building is side walk/patio needing to be cleaned, 200sq ft.
-1" trigger, salt and plow included

I know these are small but I'm still getting the hang of seasonals. Whats your seasonal and how long to do think it will take. Ill tell you higher or lower.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

$2500 ea
...................


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

6500.00 plus the salt.for both.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Clever spin on how much should I charge....$6501.00


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

$6599.00 ... come on no whamie no whamie...


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

got-h2o;1655705 said:


> $2500 ea
> ...................


Higher. Im figuring 45 mins per place, will be completely open when plowing


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

andersman02;1655756 said:


> Higher. Im figuring 45 mins per place, will be completely open when plowing


It only snows at night there? I guess $2,999.99 each


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

8400 a year, both.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

kimber750;1655765 said:


> It only snows at night there? I guess $2,999.99 each


Yes, It only snows at night here in MN. Higher


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Longae29;1655716 said:


> Clever spin on how much should I charge....$6501.00


My thoughts exactly


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

5g's each plus salt


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

BC Handyman;1655821 said:


> 5g's each plus salt


Its kind of a how much should I bid to be honest.We already have the contracts and price set though. Im thinking I came in low if what you guys are saying is based off 14 events a season.

Lower than 5g each w/ salt, higher then 3g each with salt


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

so you got them for $3500-$4000 range I'm guessing, for a 14 event area I dont think you did bad, atleast you didnt bid 2g's each.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Rookies, I will go $1 Bob 

1" trigger is pretty good. Don't think I have seen any that do it for that accumulation here. Wouldn't mind that type of job, all mine include slaloming light poles.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

Usually its give or take depending on the type of snow, real light fluffy might get skipped or just salt if its 1.5", a nasty .5" slush might get plowed. Typical stuff, they know about this before hand. You guys mainly 2" triggers?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

for me alot of 2", some 1", some 3" a couple zero tol accounts.


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

The second property looks similar to one of mine 4000.00 is very close, zero tolerance on the sidewalk at my property. I like those ones if there is a snow flake get rid of it "yes ma'am".


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Never bid "salt on call only". 

$1,000,000 2 year seasonal contract.


----------

